# Coloured Pencil Drawing



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is my latest coloured pencil drawing. It isnt done yet still have to work more on the neck and put a bit more detail into certain areas. Thought I would share it so far anyway see if anyone has any advice for me!

Im not happy with the cheeck, I went dark to early and now the paper wont let me do anymore on that area.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome!!! Nicely done!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou! 

Note that I also have to do some work on the blaze , I havnt touched that area yet so thats why it is a bit hard to see.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, I really like that. Do you do commissions?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't have a lick of advice--I'm not anywhere near that good! But I just had to say that it looks just awesome to me. I wish I could do color.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

No I dont do Commisions JaphyJaphy. Just draw for fun Im only 15 so it might be something to think about in the future 

Thanks Horsecrazyteen! 


Here is an update. Putting it aside for now and might come back later and fix up a few things. 

The Second One Is the start of my next drawing , a chestnut thoroughbred racing. 

The Third is a close up of the eye.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you did the muzzle on that horse just so sensitively. I am drawn to look there above any other place on the horse.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmm they came out small let me try that again


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

The muzzle was the first thing I did on that one so I went the slowest on it. Hmm I would rather the veiwer be drawn to the eye so I will work on that in this next one.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm with Tinyliny. The first thing I was drawn to was the eye. So expressive, but what I wound up spending the most time looking at was the muzzle, especially around the mouth. I love drawings that take my eye all over the place. I think you have improved leaps and bounds in a short amount of time. Age shouldn't be a limiting factor if you want to start doing commissions. You are easily good enough to start charging for your drawings. Start low and gradually increase price as you get more interest. My first commission drawings weren't as good as this one you just did if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou Equusketch! Hmm I dont know I might spend the next few months just trying to get a more realistic look and just keep working on these drawings. Maybe then I might offer commisions, I dont know I would like to start them only after I feel like they are good enough if you get what I mean haha. 

Anyway Here is the chestnut done!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

On the top Picture^^ I took it at a slight angle so the proportions look off but they are better in real life. Also my printer isnt great and the actual photo on the computer is more like the drawing (a more orange colour). I know these sound like excuses but they are true haha.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! What was this you were telling me about drawing tack? It all looks great and in motion. You can really tell the horse is running and exerting itself. Great job. They eye is great as well, really makes it stand out.

How big is this?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou horsedontlie! I still hate doing tack! I pretty much make it up as I go along good thing about colour though is I can add blue to it and it gives it a more realistic look. This is about 6x 8 inches (I think).


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

1st picture- So here is another one I have done. There are a few things that are buggin me but Ive put it away and called it finished. 

2nd picture- Here is the next one I am working on. Its an arabian. The eye looks weird close up (I made the actual eye part to big :-( ) But if you stand at a little distance it looks okay. 



On average I am spending about 4-5 hours on these and seeing as I am on holidays that means a drawing done every day and a half.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Ha sorry just realised the photos are in the wrong order!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazing. Those are absolutely fantastic! You have the veins and highlights and expression... everything is in there. You really could do commissions. I'm your age and couldn't come close!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Horsecrazyteen! 

Here are the latest two. My first dog :shock: It was a lot harder than I thought. I stuffed up the shape of the head. I have a bad habit of not checking the referece photo as I go. And the second one is an arabian that I did. 


Anyone got any tips on how to do dog fur?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Great dog! Good to see that you're branching out too! In color as well. I haven't really touched true colors since I tried drawing that pastel piece for you.  And the arabian is phenomenal.

Wish I could give you tips on fur but i'm not sure that I can explain well enough. Only that I have noticed that dogs have layers of clumps of fur. For example the Shepard piece I did. I haven't done a great job, but the light colored fur around the eyes lays on top of the darker fur on the forehead. Then I tried to make it look like a lot of layers for the ears. Unlinking shading with horses which becomes blocky and blended in. Think more about the mane, how you can see in between the strands of hair to the fur below. How multiples hairs will clump together to make a larger looking strand. If it was the same color it would start to leave shadows. think of the fur clumping together a bit more to layer over the top. Then these clumps stack kind of like fish scales. This is what I try to do now. Multiple strands on hair make up a clump. 

I wonder if that makes any sense.....


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Wow Caitlin I really like your drawings! The colours are very realistic and I love your attention to detail. I think you're more than good enough to do commissions. Thanks for sharing these lovely drawings.


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW they are beautiful. You have a lot of talent.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, those are incredibly good, girl!


----------

